
Ask HN: How to track my own personal data as detailed as Google? - yesimapro
It is no surprise that google and other big co&#x27;s are tracking us. A snippet in this video[1] posted yesterday where (looked like JSON data) was being pushed to googles servers on when someone was walking vs. running etc.<p>How can I track my own data as detailed as google? I want to know when i&#x27;m walking vs driving, heatmap of where I walk everyday, and a breakdown of websites I visit&#x2F;how much time I spend on youtube etc. Again, I only want this info for myself for personal growth and better tracking of my time. I also know that a lot of different apps could do this, but I want to have everything under one hood, built by me. What would be the best way to go about this?<p>*Advanced beginner in python if that helps<p>[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=S0G6mUyIgyg
======
duiker101
Unfortunately I haven't found a way of detecting activities, but I started
recording all my locations with GPSLogger[1] to GPX and store them on my
server. So now I need to either find or create a way of
navigating/searching/visualizing/analyzing all my history. I haven't found how
to do that yet but at least I have the raw data to do it.

[1] [https://gpslogger.app/](https://gpslogger.app/)

~~~
yesimapro
Awesome, I will check it out and report back.

------
mtmail
With [https://owntracks.org/](https://owntracks.org/) (open source) you can
send the location data to your own server.

~~~
yesimapro
Awesome, thank you!

